# looking for best carrier for sore back and neck



## Endofjune (Nov 9, 2007)

Boy, do we make heavy babies









I do love those big chubby babies, but my back and neck don't. I started out with a hip hammock (those were the early days of carrying







), migrated to a padded sling, an unpadded sling, a fixed sling (lucky baby) I loved for the prints and now am I am mostly using my Ergo carrier.

I use the slings for short things only, because those really hurt my back and neck after a short while (not on my skin, but more frame-wise iykwim). But the Ergo gives me quite a headache, neckache and backache, too. Is it the heavy baby inside (9 mo now, 25 lbs) or the way I carry (I am tilting forward when my daughter sleeps so that she is comfortably lying on my back) or the carrier?

What carriers do you fellow mothers of heavy babies and owners of tender backs and necks use? I was tempted by the Beco because of its lovely styles, but is is as comfortable or even better than the Ergo? Is there anything more comfortable?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## FunkSoulMommy (Sep 21, 2007)

I know this may not be exactly what you are looking for, but I have intense neck & shoulder pain due to fibro & was afraid I would never find a carrier that would work for me. What FINALLY ended up working for me was a wrap style strap MT with the straps spread out to kinda "cup" my shoulders. It alleviated the horrible stabbing pain I would get where my shoulder and neck came together otherwise.


----------



## CCJWGM (May 12, 2007)

Even for heavier babies/older babies I used a stretch wrap in the pocket wrap cross carry. I then spread the shoulder out really wide - half way down to my elbow almost. The pwcc was distinctly different for me than the very similar front wrap cross carry and I never could get the comfort of a stretch wrap with a woven for my back. Maybe it's because I put my stretch wrap on really tight.

HTH.

btw - I just have back pain and no neck pain. So this may be different with the neck pain.


----------



## Endofjune (Nov 9, 2007)

Thank you! This is really helpful, I will try it!








:


----------



## witchypants (Jan 19, 2009)

:


----------



## yarngoddess (Dec 27, 2006)

CHUNEI! I highly reccomend a chunei http://www.koreanbabyblogspot.com (I cannot comment on the zipper ones- but the velcro one is my favorite! I'm pictured on the real life pics) or http://www.hosausa.com are nice as well.

I also enjoy my Cat BirdBaby Mei Tai http://catbirdbaby.com/shop/ is my most comfortable Mei Tai.

Happy Babywearing!!! also check out TBW for deals and ideas


----------



## bea3 (May 21, 2007)

I alternate between a babyhawk MT with the shoulder straps like a cap sleeve (for shorter use), and a mobywrap stretchy cotton wrap wrapped in such a way it almost seems like a t-shirt... the fabric goes all the way down to my elbow. The latter would probably be my pick for gardening.


----------



## simplymother (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm having shoulder/neck pain for the first time with this new baby and for me, the only thing that doesn't leave me in pain is my Ellaroo Wrap. The Moby is too stretchy, so while comfy for a bit, it just doesn't provide enough support. And my Kozy-style home-made Mei Tai is pretty good, better than the Moby, but the wrap, with the greater width going over my shoulders, really is the best.


----------



## NinaBruja (Jan 19, 2004)

when my kids fell asleep in a back carry i would just get a rebozo and use it as a headrest, just stretch it across your back, one side over the shoulder one side under and tie it so that your baby can still breath and has thier head out but the back of the head is supported.

i had a gauze shortie i used in the summer.

then i could sit up straight. it helped alot.

i make heavy babies too <3


----------



## Hobie (Aug 15, 2007)

I also really like my chunei with my 2.5 yo. Another good option is an Octi MT (a MT made from a wrap with wide, unpadded wrap straps...if you can sew, there are tutes on TBW).


----------



## IncaMama (Jun 23, 2004)

ellaroo wrap!! or any woven wrap, really. with not much stretch, preferably. the stretchier wraps (moby, hot mama) tend to be heavier fabric and the baby can stretch it out esp. if they're heavy.

my kids are big 'uns and really, after even a few months, stretchy wraps don't cut it for me and i have to use my woven ellaroo wrap.

i'd definitely NOT recommend a one-shouldered carry (aka slings and pouches) for longer trips/walks/etc with a heavier kiddo.


----------



## Endofjune (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks girls!!!







That Chunei looks really comfortable!!!


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

Do you use the hood on your ergo when lo falls asleep? Then you shouldn't need to lean forward which is probably what is causing your pain.


----------



## mjg013 (Jul 29, 2008)

I love my woven wrap. Of course I've only tried a pouch sling and a strap style carrier and hated both. Once I bought a wrap and learned to use it nothing else is as comfortable. I use it with my toddlers and my 25lb 8 month old. I can carry him for hours and hours and not get sore.


----------



## Endofjune (Nov 9, 2007)

I am getting my jersey wrap out of the closet and I ordered a chunei. The hood of the ergo I use, but stilll. Let's hope for the chunei!

Thanks to all!!


----------

